# TYSON in K1



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

I heard a rumor that Mike Tyson was going to sign with K1.

Do you think he could be sucssesfull?

Why or why not?

I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 8, 2004)

He's not gonna sign on the line. It's all hype from K1 and Tyson to get in the public eye. If they are doing it again, did it last year or early this year, both parties must be desperate. Plus Tyson would use kickboxing rules, so if he and K1 did come to an agreement, it would just be boxing.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

It would be interesting to see him fight Bob Sapp though, who do you think would win?


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 8, 2004)

He might connect with one his knockout punches, but he'd be done once you caught him off balance.  Throw a few kicks in there to keep him away and you'd him wear out.  He might have a chance though.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

peligro1 said:
			
		

> He might connect with one his knockout punches, but he'd be done once you caught him off balance. Throw a few kicks in there to keep him away and you'd him wear out. He might have a chance though.


Tyson of Sapp?


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 8, 2004)

i can't really see tyson in K1, but if he did i think Sapp would win.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> i can't really see tyson in K1, but if he did i think Sapp would win.


Well, if Francis Botha can do it, why not Tyson?
Do you think Sapp can take Tyson's punch, or vice versa?


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I was just referring to Tyson fighting anyone in K-1.     But as far as Sapp, I think Tyson would get him.


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 9, 2004)

In case anyone wanted to know, Mike Tyson was arrested the other night in Scottsdale, AZ for jumping onto someone's car.  I read it on  www.msn.com It says he's training for a fight in March 2005.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 9, 2004)

i don't know that Sapp could take a direct solid hit from Tyson, but i think he could do a pretty good job at dodging and sqeezing in a good leg kick now and then. Then again, Sapp has taken some pretty hard its in the past. It's hard to say really, i like watching both of them fight.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

peligro1 said:
			
		

> In case anyone wanted to know, Mike Tyson was arrested the other night in Scottsdale, AZ for jumping onto someone's car. I read it on www.msn.com It says he's training for a fight in March 2005.


Just heard the news myself, who is he fighting in March?


----------

